
Judge: Give NSA unlimited access to digital data - markmassie
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2855776/judge-give-nsa-unlimited-access-to-digital-data.html
======
DigitalSea
Wow, Judge Posner's comments are so outlandish and comical, I had to reread a
couple of times to make sure I wasn't reading a satire article.

"I think privacy is actually overvalued. Much of what passes for the name of
privacy is really just trying to conceal the disreputable parts of your
conduct"

Wow, just wow. I have no words. Is Posner not familiar with the 4th amendment?
I would love to hear his thoughts on what rights he believes American citizens
actually have.

~~~
bokchoi
“If someone drained my cell phone, they would find a picture of my cat, some
phone numbers, some email addresses, some email text,” he said. “What’s the
big deal?”

Wow.

------
CurtHagenlocher
Another person I'll need to strike from my "sane conservative" list :(.

